

7.7 magnitude quake in Pakistan just created a new island - Brajeshwar
http://io9.com/7-7-magnitude-quake-in-pakistan-just-created-a-new-isla-1377964003

======
techdragon
Wish there was more info on the island. Article title is as informative as the
article, at least with regards to the island.

------
dmak
Wow, that is awesome! I would really to see videos and pictures on Google
maps!

